

Human cell becomes living laser with jellyfish protein. - whiskers
http://www.nature.com/news/2011/110612/full/news.2011.365.html

======
ribosome
Science Fiction: The article mentions cells that can "self lase" may
eventually be developed. If they are, I wonder how well they'd work for neural
interface. On the brain side, these cells could be used for output, with
photo-diodes accepting computer input. For data transmission in the reverse
direction, electronic lasers could be used to agonize photo-receptors in the
brain.

~~~
cma
Optogenetics:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5SLdSbp6VjM>

~~~
juiceandjuice
Hah, I just went to a talk by Karl Deisseroth last week.
<http://www.stanford.edu/group/dlab/>

------
athom
Reminds me a little of a Mycon podship:

<http://wiki.uqm.stack.nl/Podship>

------
gliese1337
This immediately makes me think of David Brin's _Sundiver_.

Or X-men's Cyclops.

------
kylemaxwell
Man, I want some of these in my fingertips. Cut me off in traffic? Point my
finger and POW!

